# Who bumpz Three 6 Mafia?



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ive been bumpin triple six since I was 14, and I still havent heard every song. There is no better rap to ride get high and get crunk to, besides maybe sum Evil Pimp 

The new 3 6 musik is kinda lame compared to the old junts but it makes them a million times more money.

I want to heir from anyone who's true to DJ, juicy, and Lord. 

LIST ANY of YOUR favorite Songz, Albums, Artistz and lyricz of hipnotize mindz!!!

Preferably the old underground shit before 1997 if you havent heard it go to youtube and enjoy.....

NORF NORF!!!


----------



## straw (Dec 11, 2009)

im down with the old 3 6, but understand about the new stuff


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah we all listened to Three 6 Mafia, about 3-5 years ago... don't remember exactly. I just remember their music video where they bought a box of candy bars off of a group of three black boys and threw them I think 2-3 hundred dollars.


----------



## four2zerOallday (Dec 12, 2009)

I got a couple of chocolate thangs
I got me a couple of white thangs
I got me a couple of Chinese bitches that pussies really sideways


classic 3 6


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn 420 I gotta be honest, I dont know what song that shit was out of.lol What artist? what year? I think I remeber the chinese puzzy sidewayz shit


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 12, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yeah we all listened to Three 6 Mafia, about 3-5 years ago... don't remember exactly. I just remember their music video where they bought a box of candy bars off of a group of three black boys and threw them I think 2-3 hundred dollars.


 



LOL Yea I dont remember seein that but it soundz like the shitty azz poppin my collar mtv video, The Most Known Unkown is their worst cd i think, fuck sum of the new T Pain bullshit thats corrupting the rest of our music.


----------



## smokinmayne (Dec 12, 2009)

3 6 old shit is some great rap

but i bump more dj screw, ugk, z-ro, suc when im toking...

fat pat has some great gangsta mellow songs that just sync up with the endo cheifin


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 12, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> 3 6 old shit is some great rap
> 
> but i bump more dj screw, ugk, z-ro, suc when im toking...
> 
> fat pat has some great gangsta mellow songs that just sync up with the endo cheifin


Hell yea, I really only bump regularly three six, tupac, and BOB AND EVIL PIMP for the last 2 yearz lol, I havent ran out of new trax to bump out my trunk, BuT im alwayz up for sum new Tunes, can you post sum of your favorite dj screw, and "suc" up on a post or in a private message. I know I like dj screw and ugk of course, I just havent explored it, ya dig 
PS I luv sum codeine too dawg


----------



## AllAboutIt (Dec 12, 2009)

2000 Im so High and Smokin on da dro (act like you dont know)
1996 Where is the bud. Great tracks if you have some 12's in the trunk
The "pre-pop 3-6"


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 13, 2009)

That was the video I think... "poppin, poppin my colla..." What dumbasses today. Now 'poppin my colla" is the definition of "douche-bag"


----------



## smokinmayne (Dec 13, 2009)

alright...where do i start..


fat pat ft. SUC - full time playa
fat pat ft. keke - Money over bitches
ugk - choppin blades
ugk - im a hustler 
fat pat - jammin on that screw
dj screw ft. keke - pimp tha pen
dj screw - the third coast
dj screw - mind on my money
dj screw ft. z-ro - the game goes on
ugk - wood wheel
ugk - look at me
ugk - pinky ring
ugk - riding dirty
ugk - pocket full of stones part 2
ugk - its supposed to bubble


----------



## four2zerOallday (Dec 13, 2009)

"Half on a sack" from the most known unknown. Used to bump that shit on the daily but have since evolved my taste. still like to throw it on the system, occasionally, for some good ole memories.


----------



## ...... (Dec 14, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yeah we all listened to Three 6 Mafia, about 3-5 years ago... don't remember exactly. I just remember their music video where they bought a box of candy bars off of a group of three black boys and threw them I think 2-3 hundred dollars.


I remember this video I think it was I stay fly or something But 3 6 mafia always sucked except a couple songs like slob on my knob lol.And so did there dumbass show on MTV but come to think of it almost every show on MTV sucked except scared.


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 15, 2009)

four2zerOallday said:


> "Half on a sack" from the most known unknown. Used to bump that shit on the daily but have since evolved my taste. still like to throw it on the system, occasionally, for some good ole memories.


 
You should look up the original version of that song half on a Sack on sum blow, and you would prob like it better,"bring dem tones and plenty P." I dont really like any of those songz on Most Unknown, I dont think, except for hard out here for a pimp lol
NorF NorF!!


----------



## ...... (Dec 15, 2009)

PowerFlower420 said:


> I have to sadly agree mane, that shit was lame as fuck fo real.
> Their just sum niccas that like to get fucked up and make bumpin azz music for a liven. They just got a chance to be on MTV and took it. and think they thought their lives were going to look interesting, I actually have only seen like 2 of those episodes, i didnt have TV back then. If you would look way deeper than slob on my knob, they have like 15 other albums that were way better, maybe you would like em


Thats funny that you just mentioned there old shit because my friend just came over and he had music stylez or something and he said it was like there first cd and it was actually pretty good.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 15, 2009)

...... said:


> I remember this video I think it was I stay fly or something But 3 6 mafia always sucked except a couple songs like slob on my knob lol.And so did there dumbass show on MTV but come to think of it almost *every show on MTV sucked* except scared.


Since when? Just kidding man, but there's the entertainment value... they're trying too hard... I like watching MADE and Real Life [Truth Life? I know it's not called real life but truth life is definitely wrong.] and just seeing how dumb some motherfuckers are. It's hilarious. "Real Life" What a show... they're all living fantasies.


----------



## vandewalle (Dec 16, 2009)

i gotta stay fly-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i till i die-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i


----------



## ...... (Dec 16, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Since when? Just kidding man, but there's the entertainment value... they're trying too hard... I like watching MADE and Real Life [Truth Life? I know it's not called real life but truth life is definitely wrong.] and just seeing how dumb some motherfuckers are. It's hilarious. "Real Life" What a show... they're all living fantasies.


Yes true life is funny.I seen one when it was two meth addicts and they were gay lovers lmao and the I guess it was the man in the relationship he would beat the fuck out of the other guy it was pretty funny.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

...... said:


> Thats what I was thinking to he was such a bitch lol.And I seen a episode of made with this fag that was in like drama club or some gay shit but he wanted to be a soccer player or something but he would start crying and shit during the workouts.hahahaha


Or the bitch who wanted to be a motocross racer. She sucked and she constantly cried, etc. OR the ugly skater chick who remained ugly even though this tall hot black chick tried to teach her shit but the skater chick didn't even try. None of the made people ever end up made correctly...


----------



## ...... (Dec 16, 2009)

yea that show is a bunch of failures but its entertaining at the same time.I dont think it comes on no more though.


----------



## RadioJock420 (Dec 16, 2009)

RadioJock420 said:


> If you're gonna mention 3 6...you gotta mention Playa Fly.....Who dat commin gunnin, Fliz-eye cummin gunnin...Start runnin.
> 
> Nobody needs nobody
> all i need is me and my
> ...


But the old 3-6 is the shit...All the underground...Specially Vol. 2 is bumpin.
"The End" is one of their best Mainstream CD's.

Sittin back gettin my dik suked by the lil ho.

That song there is the grind.


----------



## RadioJock420 (Dec 16, 2009)

RadioJock420 said:


> But the old 3-6 is the shit...All the underground...Specially Vol. 2 is bumpin.
> "The End" is one of their best Mainstream CD's.
> 
> Sittin back gettin my dik suked by the lil ho.
> ...



Bumpin some Skinny Pimp right now.....

Say AAhhhh..Not the thermometer Bitch it's them 9 inches....


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 16, 2009)

i miss crunchy i liked him. DA HeadBussaz - Get The Fuck Out My Face IM DOWN WIT ALL DAT MEMPHIS SHIT. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk4ancDTWg4

juicy j http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtePfRC3hVE


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 16, 2009)

...... said:


> Thats funny that you just mentioned there old shit because my friend just came over and he had music stylez or something and he said it was like there first cd and it was actually pretty good.


 
Hell yea mane its Mystic Stylez, that album is the shit. Its like their first professional sounding album in 1995... break da law, live by yo rep, long night, sweet robbery, back against the wall, all or nuthin, tear da club up, porno movie: all dem are fire azz songs. It might be the first cd that they actually sold nation wide, im not shore.


----------



## RadioJock420 (Dec 16, 2009)

PowerFlower420 said:


> Hell yea mane its Mystic Stylez, that album is the shit. Its like their first professional sounding album in 1995... break da law, live by yo rep, long night, sweet robbery, back against the wall, all or nuthin, tear da club up, porno movie: all dem are fire azz songs. It might be the first cd that they actually sold nation wide, im not shore.


Hell ya that Mystic Stylez is that shit.........

Mystic styles of the ancient mutilation 
Torture chamber filled with corpses in my basement....

Thats the shit


----------



## crammers (Dec 16, 2009)

i long dick her like ugh ugh ugh....... love there new song some of the old shiz is good too


----------



## RadioJock420 (Dec 16, 2009)

RadioJock420 said:


> Hell ya that Mystic Stylez is that shit.........
> 
> Mystic styles of the ancient mutilation
> Torture chamber filled with corpses in my basement....
> ...



You digg 8-Ball & MjG im sure....


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 16, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I think I remember the fag meth users... that would have to suck to be the one of them, in my personal experience, meth is like superman's viagra. Yeah, and he was abusive, I think that's the funny part... Just cause you're a fag, doesn't mean you're not a man, hit him back you little bitch, is what I was thinking.


 

HAHAHAHAHA!!! THat shits hilarious. Im glad i smoke green and fuck pussy lol

And fuck Meth, crack, dick and cocaine. 
Ima stick to my shrooms, vagina, green, and codeine lol


----------



## RadioJock420 (Dec 16, 2009)

PowerFlower420 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!! THat shits hilarious. Im glad i smoke green and fuck pussy lol
> 
> And fuck Meth, crack, dick and cocaine.
> Ima stick to my shrooms, vagina, green, and codeine lol


Where the hell did you find that posted at?!?!? LMFAO


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 16, 2009)

RadioJock420 said:


> Bumpin some Skinny Pimp right now.....
> 
> Say AAhhhh..Not the thermometer Bitch it's them 9 inches....


 
Hell yea dawg, i was bumpin dat shit today too, i love that line, skinny pimpz like the eazy E after eazy E.(but ofcourse no one actually compars to Mr. Eric Wright lol) but yea skinny pimp is like the most unknown of the group probably because he was never really on any of the popular cds that started to get famous in the begining. I think his shit is sum of the best, i dont see how dj paul made sum dem funky azz beatz. one of his most famous song is prob One life to Live on King of da Playaz Ball album. although my favorite album that I own is prob skinny but dangerous


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 16, 2009)

RadioJock420 said:


> Where the hell did you find that posted at?!?!? LMFAO


 
Yea ive bumped mjg and 8 ball ofcourse, I just aint studyed ther shit really. And idk I think the 2nd or 3rd page!why! and WTF does LMFAO mean?


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 16, 2009)

jeb5304 said:


> i miss crunchy i liked him. DA HeadBussaz - Get The Fuck Out My Face IM DOWN WIT ALL DAT MEMPHIS SHIT.
> 
> Hell yea dawg, I got the headbustaz too, I dont really like feign but da beats and the rest are good. Crunchys not my favorite member but dat nicca is the shit, they needed someone with his kinda style to throw in da mix...i think he just came out with a new album too, I bet it sucks dick though


----------



## RadioJock420 (Dec 16, 2009)

PowerFlower420 said:


> Yea ive bumped mjg and 8 ball ofcourse, I just aint studyed ther shit really. And idk I think the 2nd or 3rd page!why! and WTF does LMFAO mean?


It means I thought it was funny.... You ever watch the Choices movies??? That was when I said....Damn these fools have sold the fuk out.


----------



## RadioJock420 (Dec 16, 2009)

RadioJock420 said:


> It means I thought it was funny.... You ever watch the Choices movies??? That was when I said....Damn these fools have sold the fuk out.


S-O-U-T-H ya Parkway...Dont
play no damn games get your
shit str8, test us then we test you to shit,
all us, all yall to its on shit.


I cant get that out of my head....I live pretty close to Memphis...Me and my boys were bumpin them fools shit back when they were still in Whitehaven....Before they went down to Orangemound w/ Krunchy


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 16, 2009)

RadioJock420 said:


> It means I thought it was funny.... You ever watch the Choices movies??? That was when I said....Damn these fools have sold the fuk out.


Yea i got choices 2, i watch it bout once a year or so, I actually dont think the movies too bad, ive never seen the first. I agree that they kinda of sold out with the movie and defidently that show, but i cant say I wouldnt do the same because I mean just like the past, they just want some mo cheese and they prob got tried of makin music and wanted to try sum new shit and see where the money was at,I think they found out that they need to stick to music.lol I do wish they would cum out wit sum old skool 36 juntz wit sum gangsta beatz and rapz but there old fuckers now, I dont think they have anymore devilshit in them. Ill happily bump their old shit without thinking of them as sell outs, i think of them az kings of dat Memphis Musik and I would love to sit back and blaze a fat azz blunt with paul and jordan anyday, but I know what you mean by sell out and yea they did leave their memphis roots and stop maken gangsta shit


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 16, 2009)

RadioJock420 said:


> S-O-U-T-H ya Parkway...Dont
> play no damn games get your
> shit str8, test us then we test you to shit,
> all us, all yall to its on shit.
> ...


 
yea I live bout an hour away from memphis right at chattanooga area but Ive been their a few times. The first time I went was to match songz with location and explore memphis, I bought 6 underground cds when I was their and was bumpin dem all right where the song was talkin about. The first night I was there literally blocking our hotel there was a memphis police car up in flames in the middle of Popular St and dat shit was bad azz mane. but anywayz yea I looked all for the BAZ(blackhaven) but I found out later that whitehaven is blackhaven.lol ANywayz what part of town is Orangemound in cause I think i was in north memphis and I turned a corner and in big letters on a brick building, it said Orange Mound lol im not sure though.


----------



## RadioJock420 (Dec 17, 2009)

PowerFlower420 said:


> yea I live bout an hour away from memphis right at chattanooga area but Ive been their a few times. The first time I went was to match songz with location and explore memphis, I bought 6 underground cds when I was their and was bumpin dem all right where the song was talkin about. The first night I was there literally blocking our hotel there was a memphis police car up in flames in the middle of Popular St and dat shit was bad azz mane. but anywayz yea I looked all for the BAZ(blackhaven) but I found out later that whitehaven is blackhaven.lol ANywayz what part of town is Orangemound in cause I think i was in north memphis and I turned a corner and in big letters on a brick building, it said Orange Mound lol im not sure though.


Ya Mempho is pretty buck...Lol ya Whitehaven and Blackhaven are the same place. Orangemound in in the south, off of SouthParkway.


----------

